# V125 error on minis when playing recorded shows



## taverty (Sep 13, 2018)

I can't play any recorded shows on my Tivo Minis. I get a V125 error when I attempt to play them back. The shows play back perfectly fine on the Bolt itself. The Minis work fine on LiveTV. I get the same error using Moca or Ethernet.

I'm also having a problem where any recorded shows are deleted when the Tivo Bolt reboots. 

This is the second refurbished TiVo Bolt I've received this month and they both have the same problem. 

Anyone have any ideas? I've called tech support numerous times and they keep having me clear the settings and restart. No changes. Now they want to just wait 24 hours. I was forced to keep the other broken bolt for weeks with the same error before they would ship another one.

Thanks in advance for any insight.


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

Any chance those programs were transferred from a PC?

If you hit Home there will be a box marked Search on the right. Enter V125 and you will find many answers.


----------



## taverty (Sep 13, 2018)

They're new recordings. 

I should have clarified, I searched Google, here and on the tivo forum before posting and calling Tivo. I tried all the various things that seemed to work for others. Rebooting the box, guided setup and then complete clear, tried ethernet instead of using moca. Also rebooting all my network equipment. Nothing so far has fixed the issue. 

Also, any recordings disappear when the Bolt reboots. Meaning, just an unplug and plug back in and all recorded shows are gone. It's like the box is cleared on every reboot. I've searched all mentioned above and most were able to fix it with a clear of the box. No such luck here.

I got a refurbished Bolt due to my original one losing its HDMI interface. Even when the HDMI interface broke, recordings and all the minis still worked fine. You just couldn't see the picture at the Bolt TV. I'm wondering if Tivo isn't really testing these boxes and they're shipping out broken refurbished Bolts.

Thanks for the input.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

If a 'Clear & Delete Everything' isn't resolving the issue, it sounds like something is wrong with the BOLT.

See: https://support.tivo.com/articles/Features_Use/How-to-Clear-Delete-Everything


----------



## JoeKustra (Dec 7, 2012)

What he said^^^.


taverty said:


> I got a refurbished Bolt due to my original one losing its HDMI interface. Even when the HDMI interface broke, recordings and all the minis still worked fine. You just couldn't see the picture at the Bolt TV. I'm wondering if Tivo isn't really testing these boxes and they're shipping out broken refurbished Bolts.
> Thanks for the input.


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

What TiVo UI version are you running on the BOLT, gen3 (20.*) or gen4 (21.*)?

And same for the Minis?

If gen4, it would be interesting to see if the symptoms remain after a rollback to gen3. See: How to Rollback Hydra from Roamio and Mini's v1


----------



## krkaufman (Nov 25, 2003)

Also...

All recorded programs vanish after restart


----------

